# Best horse for dressage...



## agrover123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering what horses you think would be best for dressage....
Let me know 

AimsX


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

Warmbloods, I believe, are very successful in dressage (based on horses in the higher levels of dressage). However, andulusians, freisans, lippizans, etc have amazing athletic ability in the sport of dressage.

Honestly, many horses have the ability to be amazing dressage horses. They just need the right attitude, willingness, and physical ability to do so.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

warmbloods are used a lot, andalusians, lippizzaners....I disagree on the draft thing. Draft horses are NOT built for dressage...they are used for it sometimes, but it generally is very hard on them and they just are not made for that. This is why, even though somebody made it "cool" to use drafts, most dressage people are moving away from that idea.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't recall recommending drafts? ....


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

I think some European-type Warmbloods (including the very demanding licensing/inspection process), some Lusitanos, some Lipizanners, and then just exceptional individuals of many breeds.

Too, what succeeds at the top levels of sport vs at the local/family horse level...that can vary a lot.

"I didn't mention..."

No, but draft breeds are often held up as great dressage horses.

There are different types of 'draft horses'. There are the extremely heavy giants built for slow work, about the farthest from a riding or dressage type. People often defend draft breeds for dressage by arguing that they are part Arab, or that they were used by knights for jousting(the knights did not use giant heavy drafts for jousting)...I can't follow the logic of any of it. 

Personally I think it's cruel to take an animal built for a very different use and make him do something so far from what it's made for. The animal may try its heart out - that doesn't make it right.

Draft crosses are another, tougher area, and they aren't new - I used to see one Georgia breeder's crosses in dressage classes in the mid 1970's. Half drafts often run rather heavy and may not tend toward a sport horse build or gaits. Quite a few of the ones I see, are surprisingly heavy, and even look full draft despite a Thoroughbred parent. Over the years, it seems to me a good many of them have been in eventing and dressage, and they have a lot of trouble coping physically if they are really heavy animals. I've seen a fair amount of stringhalt and hock problems in the really heavy specimens if they were put into fast or strenuou riding work. I believe a heavier animal strains all joints more, and just based on engineering and physics, would expect to see more leg problems in them. 

The trouble with the heavy pulling horses, is that they tend to have a very earthbound gait, kind of a grand shuffle. Even if they are 'hitchy' and bring the knees up way high, they don't have suspension (time with all 4 feet off ground).

The 1/4 draft cross, now that's a little different. That can make a nice horse for many different uses, and be fine for lower level dressage. Still, one that's going to excell at the top of dressage, that's unusual.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

JumpersRule said:


> I don't recall recommending drafts? ....


I think she was referring to your friesian recommendation. Another thread on this forum discussed if they were good for dressage or not and as I recall the consensus was that they do not make an ideal dressage horse even though there are a handful who have made it far.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

Ehh...things are changing with Friesians. Breeders have been working on developing a more sporting type. There actually has been 1-2 that really did very well internationally.

A lot? Nope. 

I don't think of them as a 'draft horse', more as a heavier type of carriage horse. They have a lot of traits of heavier horses, such as issues with getting them fit, heat tolerance.

The main thing with Friesians that is needed, is not a debate on how they do as dressage horses, but how to avoid having them colic, through some additional care that is needed for the breed.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I was both referring to your mention of friesians and just the fact that a lot of people try to use drafts to be different or because it looks pretty. I do admit that they are creating some crosses now that may change some of that and that the breeding of a particular horse obviously does play in. I thought more of the traditional, heavier friesians when I read your post. 

IMHO, if you have to breed things out of a breed and work really hard breeding the standard out in order to make them ideal for a sport, then that sport is not what they're made for anyway...


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep in mind that draft horses can do just as good as lighter horses at lower levels. My guy has no issues doing lower level anything. He is a bit lighter than some draft horses though and not as tall either. The OP didn't mention what level of dressage they would be good at.
I agree that other horses would be more suitable, but there have been examples of heavier horses that do great in dressage.

Also, around in my part, a draft horse or half draft doing low level dressage etc is not uncommon or different.

But to answer the OP question- any horse can do lower level dressage. An upper level dressage horse would most likely be a warmblood or some sort of light horse.


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, and it's obvious that the heavier draft horses are in no way suitable for dressage - their just not bred for it. However, any one horse may have the potential to do dressage, but their are certain breeds that excel greatly in the sport.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

drafteventer: I agree that just about any horse can do the very low levels of any sport...but where the OP asked the "best" breed I figured she meant the breeds that could get to the highest levels. Even low level can be hard on a horse...but that would depend more on the specific horse rather than the breed.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Many European warmbloods, in particular the Hannoverian, are bred specifically with dressage in mind. 
They are bred for their temperaments, which suit the demands of high levels of dressage, for their ability to not only collect, but also extend their paces. 
The Baroque and Iberian breeds may be able to do the collected work extremely well, but they are not so good with extended gaits, making them not so ideal as an international dressage competitor.

But if we're talking just low level, pony club/unoffficial dressage, then just about any horse will be fine. It is the training you put in, the skill of the rider, that makes a horse.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh I dunno....there are a lot of Lusitanos, Lipizanners and Andalusians (Baroque horses) that are very good at extending their stride - I think the lack is more in natural suspension. 

Natural suspension doesn't really come in as a need until one gets up into the higher levels, though.

That's why the best advice is probably to take the horse you have and train and ride well, learn as much as you can, and enjoy.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

slc said:


> That's why the best advice is probably to take the horse you have and train and ride well, learn as much as you can, and enjoy.


I think this is the best advice I have seen someone post on this forum.


----------



## silent storm (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 3 thoroughbreds and they can do dressage well. i recommend thoroughbreds because they are cheap and most of the time free to buy off the track and if u are willing to put the time in to train them they are wonderful


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

slc said:


> Oh I dunno....there are a lot of Lusitanos, Lipizanners and Andalusians (Baroque horses) that are very good at extending their stride - I think the lack is more in natural suspension.
> 
> Natural suspension doesn't really come in as a need until one gets up into the higher levels, though.
> 
> That's why the best advice is probably to take the horse you have and train and ride well, learn as much as you can, and enjoy.


I had a convo about this with a well known international dressage rider.
It actualy has more to do with the fact that they are so short coupled and thus lack the flexibility through the spine of the warmblood. They have no problem extending however thier gaits are different to what judges are used to and thus are judged to be less.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Amlalriiee said:


> IMHO, if you have to breed things out of a breed and work really hard breeding the standard out in order to make them ideal for a sport, then that sport is not what they're made for anyway...



Exactly and it usually isn't the first cross that will get you from the ideal type you are looking for. Even on the shortest continuous breeding time line that will take you at least 7-10 years.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

agreed spyder

my clyde tb cross is built very well for dressage and excels at it.
my trainer has been gp before and is working towards gp for her freisian stud gideon and he is an amazing mover - he's also a traditional dutch freisian - 15h - 16h and compact and collected - as opposed to the much larger sport variations that are popular now.

Dressage at Dogpond Farm; training, lessons, showing (more info about rosie and gideon)

i also know tbs at the highest levels as well as the more common mix of wb breeds.

just like with the jumping thread, so much more imo is about individual heart, conformation, and athleticism than the breed itself.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Fresians , Lippizanners , and Andulusians are great horses but around here there are not many of them. I recommend warmbloods because say maybe you decide to show in hunter or something ........ for a little ...... then well too bad cause fresians aren't good jumpers so lippizanners , andulusians and warmbloods ( hanos are my fav ) i recommend warmbloods but depends on the indivudual horse


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want to do ANY type of HL dressage, you're going to need a warmblood. Hanoverian, Trakhener, they are built and bred for it. The friesian (omgloooovethem) is NOT built for dressage and over time gets bone chips from the knee area which is why the Friesian sport is now more popular. They also have a hard time collecting, but are VERY willing to learn and will learn just not as fast as a WB.

Dressage is very demanding for both horse and rider, your best bet is to go to different shows speak to different competitors, and see what info you can glean from them.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Warmbloods. I've got a Hanoverian and an Oldenburg. They just have way more of what you need to do dressage. They are very athletic and I find they are quite different to the other breeds I've worked with. I had a TB (died a few years ago) and she could do low level work (not that I'm that great). I think TBs are bred to run and I'm not sure that they are really built for gymnastic type stuff. I also have a draft and she is pretty amazing but for dressage I don't thinks so. She is very heavy.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

gah er eeek there was an amazing tb who competed and won nationally or internationally at dressage who was a tb and now i can't remember - grrr! i'll find it i hope!!!


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

That could be true since some TBs are not bred for racing and are sport horses but I think that they are a little more rare. However, there are so many OTTBs that could use a new job so I don't think it's a bad idea. I mean really you don't need a warmblood to do medium level. I did that with an Arab but grand prix with an Arab is probably delusional.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

check THIS out!!

LOVE the PMU named "Against All Odds" competing GP!
Behind the Bit: Non-warmbloods in dressage: A breath of fresh air!

and KEEN! it was KEEN! Hilda Gurney - and her Olympic TB KEEN!!!!


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

OK then I stand corrected  But I do think that is not an ex-race horse that Hilda is riding. The warmbloods all have a component of TB as you know. TB are all from Arabs and it's great to see people working with other breeds. I just know that when I rode a warmblood the first time I was like wow these horses are just made to do this. However they are not very versatile - hardly ever see one out on the trail and I know all the DQs will tell you that they find trail riding boring or they just don't do that but... we all know why


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry for the double post!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

TheLovedOne said:


> OK then I stand corrected  But I do think that is not an ex-race horse that Hilda is riding. The warmbloods all have a component of TB as you know. TB are all from Arabs and it's great to see people working with other breeds. I just know that when I rode a warmblood the first time I was like wow these horses are just made to do this. However they are not very versatile - hardly ever see one out on the trail and I know all the DQs will tell you that they find trail riding boring or they just don't do that but... we all know why


actually he was bred to race:
He was foaled on a Californian thoroughbred farm in Riverside, CA, in 1966 to become a racehorse. By Moneybroker xx out of the mare Mable Victory xx (by Victory Tower x)x the chestnut gelding with the characteristic white blaze kept on growing. With 17,2 hh Keen xx reached a height rarely seen for his breed and it proved to be a big disadvantage for a career on the racetrack. He was just too big to fit in the startbox. He was never raced, but offered for sale.

Keen Horse Pedigree

Keen xx, a Pioneer of American Dressage | eurodressage


----------



## memcwhit (Feb 19, 2011)

There was also Glitter Please who was not only uncommon because of being a TB at the GP level, but also a palomino. 

I hate the stereotype that OTTBs have too much run for dressage. I have 2 right now. One is aged and trained to 3rd level and could have done more, but he's got really bad hocks and the collection is too hard on them. The other is still fairly young and a phenomenal prospect because she's catty and athletic. She definitely has the movement for the upper levels, I just have to be able to stay on her long enough to get her there...lol. Any breed can do it, but you're going to find more natural potential (and probably less work coaxing it out of them) in the warmblood breeds.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

memcwhit said:


> Any breed can do it, but you're going to find more natural potential (and probably less work coaxing it out of them) in the warmblood breeds.


I couldn't agree more. I spent two years working with my Arab to get him correctly forward into the bit and pretty much as soon as my Hanoverian was started he would just go that way naturally.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

TheLovedOne said:


> OK then I stand corrected  But I do think that is not an ex-race horse that Hilda is riding. The warmbloods all have a component of TB as you know. TB are all from Arabs and it's great to see people working with other breeds. I just know that when I rode a warmblood the first time I was like wow these horses are just made to do this. However they are not very versatile - hardly ever see one out on the trail and I know all the DQs will tell you that they find trail riding boring or they just don't do that but... we all know why


i ride my OTTB dressage horse on trial and we do pretty much anything together. i think it's really all a matter of the specific horse and rider.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My warmblood will do everything including hacking over some fairly rough terrain.
I find hacking keeps warmbloods sane.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

faye said:


> My warmblood will do everything including hacking over some fairly rough terrain.
> I find hacking keeps warmbloods sane.


i find hacking keeps ANY horse sane


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yes but warmbloods in perticular seem to need the mental stimulation of hacking.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

faye said:


> yes but warmbloods in perticular seem to need the mental stimulation of hacking.


every single one of my horses needs the mental stimulation of hacking and i think it benefits nearly all horses.

if i limit my Tbs to just the ring.... not good. same goes for my QH, heck ESP my old QH. and my arab - eeeeps. i barely work him IN the ring lol.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know if I would say 'they' meaning all or even most Friesians get bone chips in the knee 'over time'. Many people assume they must get knee chips because of their knee action. 

As far as what breeds succeed most often in international dressage competition, that's generally Warmbloods - Euro-type Warmbloods. But there are and have been Lusitanos, Lipizanners and Andalusians.

As far as 'if you want to compete at the upper levels, you must get a Warmblood', I can't agree with that. 

There is a far larger group of upper level riders competing nationally, regionally and locally than internationally. And they compete on a variety of breeds, in fact, up til very recently, that was a very, very diverse group, breed wise. 

Competing at the national/regional/local level in the FEI tests is nothing to sneeze at; the important thing is not the breed, but enjoying a great experience.

"yes but warmbloods in perticular seem to need the mental stimulation of hacking"

Most horses enjoy going for a pleasant hack now and then. But I don't think that the benefit for Warmbloods specifically is mental stimulation; exactly the opposite, in fact. 

I think the implication there may be that they are so 'slow' and 'insensitive' that they 'need to get out on the trails and run'. 

I think the 'Warmblood dullness' is a result of incorrect riding, not too few hacks.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

SLC, I find warmbloods to be anything but slow. Infact every single one I've met has been too sharp for thier own good (bare in mind these are EURO warmbloods as I'm in the UK) and very sensitive. They are quick on thier feet too. Generaly Quirky horses with bags of talent.

I've yet to meet a slow, dull or insensitive warmblood. I find hacking helps stop them becoming too sharp or mentaly unstable since they are so intellegent that thier brains must be kept active. Warmbloods IMO benefit perticularly from this mental stimulation.

i think hacking also makes horses bold and is very very good for making them go forwards. 

I also find that schooling out on hacks enables horses to learn better and when you get them in the dressage arena they will concentrate more on you and not be so distracted by what is going on at the edge of the arena.


----------



## missLui117 (Feb 24, 2011)

I also think that warmbloods are the most appropriate for this job.

I prefer european warmbloods; lipizzaner, hanoverian, holsteiner .. especialy german horses. But it's true, that almost any horse can do dressage, only that all of them aren't capable for everything.

If I had to choose one breed, i would definitely chose hanoverian; they're strong (they came from draft), flexibile, willing, athletic and have amazing movement


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned the Trakhener lol, they are also built/bred for dressage. have they fallen out of favor? :-(


----------

